# 335 rack pull today



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hopefully that link works. If not its on my you tube page 'beefcakewarrior'

Felt like I could do more but only just been given all clear from physio after shoulder op so taking it easy 

Before any smart ****s comment on the limited range it's as low as I can set the pins


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nicely done Tom :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome!

Can't believe you're natural though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Some *** posted a comment :confused1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

about time you put some effort in tom TBH :whistling: x


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't put anything on youtube cause of the idiots that you get either going "STEROIIIIIIDS" or the idiots that you get who sit on a sofa all day and criticise your form if its not perfect.

Good job though, its 345 on the video but 335 on this thread. what one lol?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I liked the fact that you gradually adjusted your body into the lift with gradual pulls before executing the full lift it's a great way to prevent injury imo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing but respect from me mate, some strength there.


----------



## Steevee (Jan 21, 2012)

Fair Play thats impressive


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Try these, just got em at my gym - so much better than out of a cage


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see i love the rack!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

some lifting there mate, well done


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looked like a flippin' warm up!! Awesome job Tom, missing MOF already. :/


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not natural but a good lift all the same 

Cheers guys. Although I am a bodybuilder I like the power movements as well.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I'm not natural but a good lift all the same
> 
> Cheers guys. Although I am a bodybuilder I like the power movements as well.


 We all need to ego feed from time to time


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

It's 335 I tried to amend after I posted but can't seem to do it on iPhone


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

loving the bend in the bar, smashed it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I'm not natural but a good lift all the same
> 
> Cheers guys. Although I am a bodybuilder I like the power movements as well.


HAHA!

I knew that, I was only pulling your plonker :drool: ...excuse me


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice work fella.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Very impressive! Well done mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks more like a shrug you raskluuuuuut battyman :lol: Did you learn that watching Jeremy Kyle?

Rack pulls are from below the knee you giant fannyflap.. Stand on a few plates and come back and post a video, then, I'll give you some sort of appreciation  x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DB said:


> Looks more like a shrug you raskluuuuuut battyman :lol: Did you learn that watching Jeremy Kyle?
> 
> Rack pulls are from below the knee you giant fannyflap.. Stand on a few plates and come back and post a video, then, I'll give you some sort of appreciation  x


HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

good lift mate well done


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DB said:


> Looks more like a shrug you raskluuuuuut battyman :lol: Did you learn that watching Jeremy Kyle?
> 
> Rack pulls are from below the knee you giant fannyflap.. Stand on a few plates and come back and post a video, then, I'll give you some sort of appreciation  x


DB you train in a fitness first.

That negates any comment you can make about hard training you giant Pu$$y



And the bar is just below my knees gay lord


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DB said:


> Looks more like a shrug you raskluuuuuut battyman :lol: Did you learn that watching Jeremy Kyle?
> 
> Rack pulls are from below the knee you giant fannyflap.. Stand on a few plates and come back and post a video, then, I'll give you some sort of appreciation  x


Are your knees in the usual place bud?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> DB you train in a fitness first.
> 
> That negates any comment you can make about hard training you giant Pu$$y
> 
> ...


No I don't! Never have! I use to train in a David Lloyd but now I'm at gymbox! 3x power racks enabling people to rack pull properly 



BIGLBS385 said:


> Are your knees in the usual place bud?


Best post of the year!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well then shouldn't you be bigger if you're training at a real gym Baz? 

As for all the short quips. Go bum yourselves


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Got a 265kg deadlift from the floor today. So my knee height doesn't matter on that one


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Got a 265kg deadlift from the floor today. So my knee height doesn't matter on that one


Got a video?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Just watched loads of your vids Tinytom your a beast! lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Got a video?


No I really didn't plan it cos I felt a bit ill. But a few people in the gym saw it so I'm not lying. Not that I ever lie about my lifts anyway.

That was after working the night before and only having 4 hours sleep came in at 8am and did a deadlift workout so if I was fully charged I reckon I could get 275. That's the next goal but 6 plates and a 25kg heavy duty bar is ok for now.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

off topic, just chcked out your gym! might have to trek it up with a few mates for a one off session!

your about an hour away!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tprice said:


> off topic, just chcked out your gym! might have to trek it up with a few mates for a one off session!
> 
> your about an hour away!


Ukm members always welcome mate.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nicely done tom :thumbup1:

though if you were in my gym [read sports center] the manager would be on you like a fvcking rash for 'banging' weights and not controlling the downward movement.... :cursing: Fvcking hate that place but no hardcore gyms in my area, wish there was something like your gym mate.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice one Tom I see the Polish creatine is working  you will soon be as Alpha as your mate Dutch :wink: ps I take it thats him holding the camera I recognise the Alpha voice!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nicely done tom :thumbup1:
> 
> though if you were in my gym [read sports center] the manager would be on you like a fvcking rash for 'banging' weights and not controlling the downward movement.... :cursing: Fvcking hate that place but no hardcore gyms in my area, wish there was something like your gym mate.


Is that a LA Fitness?the reason i ask is that for a brief period 7-8 years ago i trained in the Southend on sea one.During a deadlift session,using 240 k my foot actualy went through the "chip wood"floor under the rubber matting,causing me to drop the weight from lock out!It smashed the floor up pretty bad.When i reported it i was almost told off and told them to poke it,after discovering that there was an active cresh right underneath me at the time!They did not want to let me out of contract until i asked for accident book,for poss back injury-inquest!and no i was'nt smashing it down!Fekcin commercial fekcers!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Is that a LA Fitness?the reason i ask is that for a brief period 7-8 years ago i trained in the Southend on sea one.During a deadlift session,using 240 k my foot actualy went through the "chip wood"floor under the rubber matting,causing me to drop the weight from lock out!It smashed the floor up pretty bad.When i reported it i was almost told off and told them to poke it,after discovering that there was an active cresh right underneath me at the time!They did not want to let me out of contract until i asked for accident book,for poss back injury-inquest!and no i was'nt smashing it down!Fekcin commercial fekcers!


Nah mate, its a small town sports center....thinking of investing in my own equipment as im hating going there due to all the fvcking pr!cks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nah mate, its a small town sports center....thinking of investing in my own equipment as im hating going there due to all the fvcking pr!cks


If there is nothin around,good one- is it worth having a small gym for serious trainers,just eves/weekends too?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ha ha all my floor is rubber floor about an inch thick heavy duty. So I don't mind properly executed deads but people throwing weights like cocks get banned.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Ha ha all my floor is rubber floor about an inch thick heavy duty. So I don't mind properly executed deads but people throwing weights like cocks get banned.


So i guess Ronnie Coleman wont be welcome? :rolleye:

No i never drop weights like i need people to look at me but sometimes when i dead im over cautious as i have a back injury so if i feel like i might get injured when doing my max weight then i'll drop it....its trying to balance pushing yourself without getting injured...even if you do this at the sport center im at the manager is on your back.... :cursing:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So i guess Ronnie Coleman wont be welcome? :rolleye:
> 
> No i never drop weights like i need people to look at me but sometimes when i dead im over cautious as i have a back injury so if i feel like i might get injured when doing my max weight then i'll drop it....its trying to balance pushing yourself without getting injured...even if you do this at the sport center im at the manager is on your back.... :cursing:


What I normally say to people is that the weights didn't float in the air to your hands so they don't need to float back down to the floor. Dropping weights is my biggest bug bear.

It's not a powerlifting gym either so I don't allow dropping deadlift bars from standing height. It might alienate one or two power lifters but I'd rather the whole gym didn't start doing it if I allowed one or two to get away with it.

Same way I banned lifting chalk because even though most people used it sensibly I was finding that chalk was left on things like the front squat machine. Now why the fcuk do you need chalk for the front squat machine? You don't just cocks who can't wash their hands properly after deadlifting.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rage


----------

